# DMSO for Splints



## Halfpass (18 June 2007)

Took Alee to an inhand show yesterday where she was planed 2nd  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
Was told by judge that if her legs were clean then she would have been placed 1st!!
She has a small splint on her nearside fore and an old wound that has resulted in some scar tissue on her offside fore.
Judge advised DMSO for the splint and to have the scar tissure surgically removed at the vets. 
Does DMSO really work and do you think its is worth the expensive of having the scar tissure removed?
I plan to use her dressage and SJ when she is backed and maybe the odd local showing class.


----------



## Tempi (18 June 2007)

I was given DMSO for archie's splint by my vet - i was told by people on here that its not meant to be given out anymore?

I didnt use it in the end, as i found out in can cause nasty allergic reactions and make the skin burn - not something i want.  As Archie isnt a show horse ive just left his splint as it is.

Sorry thats not much help........


----------



## Halfstep (18 June 2007)

DMSO is used as a carrier for cortisone which works as a strong anti-inflammatory - the DMSO penetrates the tissue to get the cortisone directly into the area.  It might work for fresh splints but won't for hardened ones.  For the record, it didn't work for my horse's fresh splint either.....

You could try Splintex, but it stinks and there is no guarantee that it will work either.


----------



## spaniel (18 June 2007)

Unless you catch the splint really early while its soft I doubt the DMSO will do much good.  

As for the scar tissue, unless you really are headed for a show career Id leave well alone.  I know two horses who have had ops to remove scars which have not gone as well as the owners hoped.


----------



## Imonone (18 June 2007)

Ive used DMSO with no problems and good results but sorry not on splints, take care to wear gloves and the last time I wanted some I bought it off the internet, although had previously had it through the vet.


----------



## PapaFrita (18 June 2007)

DMSO is often recommended for early splints. It's not very nice stuff though and I couldn't say whether it works or not. Someone on the forum has had good results with Splintex, and someone else with half a lemon bandaged onto the leg. Actually... someone posted a very interesting link to a site about splints.
You'll probably find that in time the splint will shrink and might well disappear altogether.


----------



## aimeerose (18 June 2007)

to be perfectly honest if your only interested in local showing i wouldnt bother with either.

a splint and scar tissue isnt going to affect Sj or DR


----------



## only_me (18 June 2007)

my pony has a splint yet he still wins open workers! so much that we have qualifyed for dublin horse show so thats were we r heading in august!
i woundnt get rid of the splint as even the op has complications... dmso worked well on my ponys splint when it came up, but it just kept it from movin!


----------

